# Dovii, Red Devil and Flower horn...all out war?



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

Iv got a standard 6 foot tank which im am attempting to house, a 7"-8" Flowerhorn,7-8" Dovii and 7-8" Red Devil. Before the move they were all living in a 4 foot tank with dividers due to them wanting to kill one another, even with the dividers they spent alot of time still trying to attack each other.
now i thought a 6 foot tank might make things better, so far devil hates the flower horn to a stupid extent, same with the dovii i thought hed be capable of defending him self although after a short while it looks like he is all talk and not alot of fight and ended up getting chased all over the shop.
next was the dovii ( female) and the devil which i think is male, at the start there was a good punch up jaw locking, tail flapping the whole im bigger then you, come on ill beat you up thing. Which they did with no real winner or loser.
Tthey have since pretty much stayed on thier own for the last 30 or so mins every so often swimming over to where the flower horn is to try and fight him, he is in about one foot section by him self for now while i sort out what im going to do.
theres 3 pots and two other hiding places for them, a sunken car and series of pipes. 
is there any chance that they will live together i realise the aggresstion these fish have, and iv had them all from around 3-4". another thing maybe to consider is the devil is wild caught but iv had him for about a year, these 3 fish have all been removed from my other comunity cichlid tank due to their genral aggresion.
so whats the chances are they going to live happy? or will simply kill the other ? any ideas ? what i could do to try and make them like one another? 
thanks


----------



## james_martin65 (Mar 8, 2004)

you tell us what you think an extra 2 feet of room is going to do for these fish. I know what it is going to do, and that is absolutely nothing. So i suggest you either get rid of some of them get a new tank or something before you have dead fish. And dividing these three fish in a 4 foot tank probably stunted them, or the water was just horrible. But who knows maybe you kept it clean and the fish were kept in relatively good condition. But judging from what you just posted i highly doubt that


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

You really have to ask this? I would say this is zero chance of this working out.

I would say you would need a 200+ gallon tank for this to even have a shot. And even then it would be questionable. These are all three better off as wet pets and it sounds like you need to do something about this now, not later.


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

james_martin65 said:


> you tell us what you think an extra 2 feet of room is going to do for these fish. I know what it is going to do, and that is absolutely nothing. So i suggest you either get rid of some of them get a new tank or something before you have dead fish. And dividing these three fish in a 4 foot tank probably stunted them, or the water was just horrible. But who knows maybe you kept it clean and the fish were kept in relatively good condition. But judging from what you just posted i highly doubt that


they were in there for about 2-3months, before that the dovii was in a comunity tank behind a divider and red devil had his own 3 foot and same with the devil 
they all used to live with each other back in the day


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

so your suggesting pretty much keep one and be happy with that if i could even get two to live in a 6 foot tank id be happy, the dovii and red devil are semi living in piece atm with the flower horn behind a divider in about 1 foot of space


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Right now my dovii are living very peacefully with a black belt and a wild red devil as well as a few others in a 210. However, both dovii are around 4". Within the next month the dovii will have the 210 gallon tank to themselves. All of the rest of the fish are moving to a 300 gallon tank.

In my opinion a dovii should not be housed in anything smaller than a 180 by it's self. You may be able to get by with the red devil and flowerhorn in a 125 if they are both females.


----------

